# plantedspace.com - Community Showcase for Gardeners (Aquatic and Terrestrial)



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

TY  just posted a new article on Magnolia Gardens, guess I'll have to stick to famous landmarks until I get some more people to post about their gardens.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

New featured space, a backyard space under an oak tree, reminiscent of the Keebler elf's house.

Anyone feel like contributing some pics / details on their gardens / yards/ indoors / whatever? I'm running out of material to feature


----------

